# Kenneth Schechter dies at 83; Navy pilot performed heroic blind landing



## syscom3 (Dec 21, 2013)

Blinded by shell fragments during Korean mission, Navy pilot Kenneth Schechter followed the instructions of a friend to safely land his plane.

Kenneth Schechter dies at 83; Navy pilot performed heroic blind landing - latimes.com


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2013)




----------

